# Aquarium salt vs. Sea salt



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Whats the difference between Aquarium salt and Sea salt? And why shouldnt you use sea salt?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Sea Salt is intended to help saltwater aquarists make salt water from fresh without having to take trips to the beach. Aquarium salt is a different blend.


----------

